# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  ورشة عمل استخدام وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي لإدارة وتطوير الأعمال

## سلمى سعد

يقدم معهد " صبرة " للتدريب القانونى ورشة عمل " استخدام وسائل التواصل الاجتماعى لإدارة وتطوير الأعمال " .

والتى تنعقد ابتداءًا من 27 حتى 31 أكتوبر ،

مكان الانعقاد: فى فندق يورو بلازا بمدينة أسطنبول – تركيا .

وأيضا تنعقد ابتداءًا من 8 حتى 12 سبتمبر ،

مكان الانعقاد: معهد صبرة للتدريب القانونى ، بقرية الأعمال ، دوار الساعة ، مدينة دبى – الأمارات .

الهدف من الورشة:-

التعريف بكيفية استخدام وسائل التواصل الأجتماعى في إدارة الأعمال وتنظيمها ،

تعزيز العلاقات و الأعمال ، مع إكتساب المهارات والأدوات اللازمة

للتطوير و الأنتشار الأفتراضى، ومن ثم، تحديث العمل ورفع مستوى الكفاءة الشخصية.

الذين يمكنهم الاشتراك فى ورشة العمل :-

** المسئولون التنفيذيون والإداريون.

** مدراء وأعضاء إدارات التسويق والعلاقات العامة.

** مدراء وأعضاء القطاعات والإدارات.

** إدارات الموارد البشرية والشئون الإدارية والمالية

** القضاة والمحامون

** الأساتذة وطلبة الدراسات العليا

** كل المهتمين بالأعمال الإدارية.

محتوى ورشة العمل :-

1- من خلال برنامج استخدام وسائل التواصل الاجتماعى لإدارة وتطوير الأعمال تتعرف على أنواع الشبكات الالكترونية وطبيعتها وخصائصها.

2- من خلال برنامج استخدام وسائل التواصل الاجتماعى لإدارة وتطوير الأعمال تتعرف على الإعلام الجديد (البديل).


3- من خلال برنامج استخدام وسائل التواصل الاجتماعى لإدارة وتطوير الأعمال تتعرف على شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي على الانترنت.

4- من خلال برنامج استخدام وسائل التواصل الاجتماعى لإدارة وتطوير الأعمال تتعرف على إستخدام شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي فى العالم العربي.


5- من خلال برنامج استخدام وسائل التواصل الاجتماعى لإدارة وتطوير الأعمال تتعرف على المدونات و تأثيراتها عبر شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي.

6- من خلال برنامج استخدام وسائل التواصل الاجتماعى لإدارة وتطوير الأعمال تتعرف على التسويق عبر الشبكات التواصل الاجتماعية.


7- من خلال برنامج استخدام وسائل التواصل الاجتماعى لإدارة وتطوير الأعمال تتعرف على التأثيرات الإجتماعية لشبكات التواصل الاجتماعي.

8- من خلال برنامج استخدام وسائل التواصل الاجتماعى لإدارة وتطوير الأعمال تتعرف على التعليم وشبكات التواصل الاجتماعي.


9- من خلال برنامج استخدام وسائل التواصل الاجتماعى لإدارة وتطوير الأعمال تتعرف على دور شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي في العلاقات العامة.

10- من خلال برنامج استخدام وسائل التواصل الاجتماعى لإدارة وتطوير الأعمال تتعرف على كيفية توسيع نطاق وسائل الإعلام الاجتماعية التسويق.



المحاضر المسئول عن ورشة عمل برنامج استخدام وسائل التواصل الاجتماعى لادارة وتطوير الاعمال :- المهندس/ أحمد يسرى عبد العزيز....

خبير تكنولوجيا المعلومات؛ محاضر في مراكز تدريب IBM؛

مدير شركة نايل إدج لتكنولوجيا المعلومات؛ محاضر بالأكاديمية الدوليه لعلوم الأعلام.

للاستفسار والتسجيل:
** هاتف ** 33823810 02– 0237712168 – 0233847357 – 0233825006

** جوال ** 01067433022

** فاكس ** 37712169 02

----------

